# Silhoutte von Fuß als Vektor oder Strichzeichnung gesucht



## julchen (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Strichzeichnung oder Silhoutte von einem Fuß in der Seitenansicht. Es sollen nur die Umriße dargestellt sein. Also die typische Form eines Fußes mit einem Teil des Beines. So ähnlich wie man es bei manchen Orthopädien Logos sieht. Das ganze nicht mit so feinen Linien, die Umrisse können ruhig etwas grober sein, bwz. angedeutet. Halt etwas moderner.

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich sowas her bekomme.

Gruss
Julinus


----------



## exed (30. März 2006)

Hi

So aus dem Stehgreif fällt mir nur istockphoto ein. Könntest dort mal schauen ob eine Vektorgrafik mit einem Fuß findest. Wenn nicht dann einfach ein Bild suchen und selbst mit Illustrator oder Co. den Fuß in Vektor umsetzen.

Gruß
Max


----------

